# Super Spook



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Headed to bass pro, whats the best color Super Spook Jr?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spook*

Bone, and white with red head.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

black or bone


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Caught a lot of fish bone.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like bone and silver, but from all of the posts it seems like you cant go wrong with bone AND ...


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Bone and bone and silver


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Bone


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad I asked, thanks everybody.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

bone is the best, but i've got a silver/aqua blue top that is pretty good also.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've caught about 40 reds/specs on my home made vamps and runts. Seems when they're hungry, they'll hit about anything?


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

I had a gold/black top one that recently got stolen by a big ass jack crevalle. If there were fish around, it always produced. Like the previous comments above, i dont think its so much about color as it is about how hungry the fish are. Gotta get me a new one, i love those lures


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Topwaters all look dark from a fish's eye view since they're looking up at it against the lighter background of the sky.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the Super Spook Magnums and the big One Knockers. I think the fish just want to kill them because they annoy them so badly. So much fun to fish. I throw whatever one is tied on or the first one I find in my box. 

I think the most important point is to get the one that you can walk the best and make sure the hooks are really sharp. I can walk the Magnums better than the smaller ones, so I stick with those.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

And don't forget the Chugin' Spooks. Same size as the Super Spooks but only have 2 treble hooks. The nose end of the lure has a deep concave and it slings water everywhere. Gets some very good attention from Reds, Stripers, and Jack Crevalles.


----------

